

Ask HN: What about applying Comet to Hacker News? - alexk

Hi All,<p>Just a thought: YC News is a "live" application that updates constantly, what do you thing on using Comet to push the updates to the page while it's active?
======
icey
I don't know about the rest of you, but I would personally prefer a fix to the
"Unknown or expired link" problem.

------
JimEngland
An interesting thought, but I personally believe that the small size of HN
doesn't justify implementing Comet.

~~~
alexk
Comet to Reddit ? :)

